# Working On My Fast Draw



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just trying to smooth out the edges. Still need a lot of work.
This fast draw stuff is just about the most fun I've had with a shooter. Give it a go!
















Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool, nice to see the whole body thing to get full perspective of how it's done. Nice shootin' cap.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's jus' crazeee!


----------



## Bigdaddynero (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice shootin Capn

Thanks for the full frontal vid. It's easier to see how it's done that way.

Keep up the videos too I love watchin em.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks fellas! Gotta long way to go before I'm up to "The Guy's" standards. But it sure is fun! It didn't show up in the video, but that marble left dust floating in the air. Sparkly dust!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the enthusiasm!

I may have to start calling you Capnshootnhit. That almost sounds like a swear. Sorry Cap'n.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, buddy, I miss pa-lenty, Ray. Cap'n Occasional or Cap'n Maybe is more like it. I get lucky here 'n' there.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Joe, you really are becoming quite the marksman. Love the videos man, keep shootin' em' straight and true, that's what you do.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*WOW! That is Pure Gunslinger Action, Fast, Furious, Accurate, And Smooth. You make it look so easy. You are Slammin Fast and proving that the slingshot must be handled as if it is part of you, living breathing active. So much for the 21 foot rule. Even most policemen cannot fast draw as fast as you are. I hope you will do a Fast Draw Tutorial and others will become interested. There should be like a world class Fast Draw for slingshots. Not even Dankung has demonstrated your kind of Style and Ability.*

*Your videos are Inspiring and Glad you like the OPFS*

*Dgui / pfshooter*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

dgui said:


> *WOW! That is Pure Gunslinger Action, Fast, Furious, Accurate, And Smooth. You make it look so easy. You are Slammin Fast and proving that the slingshot must be handled as if it is part of you, living breathing active. So much for the 21 foot rule. Even most policemen cannot fast draw as fast as you are. I hope you will do a Fast Draw Tutorial and others will become interested. There should be like a world class Fast Draw for slingshots. Not even Dankung has demonstrated your kind of Style and Ability.*
> 
> *Your videos are Inspiring and Glad you like the OPFS*
> 
> *Dgui / pfshooter*


Well, shucks... What more could a fella want? I thank you, PF, for piquing my interest. Without your vids, I could never have devised such a thing.
Through you and the rest of these here fine folks, I have found another love like fishing... Never saw that coming! Thank you.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

you guys leave me in the dust when it comes to speed... the one thing I do do quick got me 2 daughters







..

Nice Job......

Oh by the way glad that wasn:t a gator visor you were wearing


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> you guys leave me in the dust when it comes to speed... the one thing I do do quick got me 2 daughters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I'm fast, LGD. I worked on just being smooth. Not fumbling the pouch. Getting a clean draw. I didn't shoot at anything for days except my sail catcher in the rye. And I only taped a piece of paper to the back of it for reference. I was shooting with my eyes closed, so the paper told me where I was hitting.
Closing my eyes to learn the draw was crucial for me. It prevented me from cheating and looking at what I was doing. You can't look! it screws everything up.

I am a gator hater, bud! I like the Miami Hurricanes. most folks over here on the West coast of Florida are Gator fans. My son's teacher is. He wears his 'Canes jersey and she wears her Gator jerseys. He's only 7 but he razzes her. Throws up the []_[] all the time!!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well Im from Ocala.. 45min from Gainsville so you can imagine the fun I have wearing a Canes Jersey to a bar







.. I love orange and I love blue, but the combo makes me puke









LGD


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You seem a far-west gunslinger, great shots Joe!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Me thinks you got it!


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm only a 'learner' but hope to gain some abilities in intuitive style. I think of it as synergistic, the different techniques enhancing the other (intuitive with aiming) to boost & improve one's shooting skills. Seeing Capnjoe sure provides inspiration that Dgui intuitive style shooting can be attained through practice & perseverance! Thanks Capnjoe and especially to the Jedi master 'Dgui' for sharing!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Z. You said it right, practice, perserverance and a lot of persistance. There'll come a time where you will want to quit.
Don't... Instead, pull you a Dory move, and just keep swimming. I can't promise anything except for personal satisfaction.
Win or lose, you didn't quit. Good luck and God speed.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

You are a quick drawing, straight shooting fool there Joe, not in a bad way of course.  Is that Harpo Marx?


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

loved the video. it was great to see it being done! I liked it.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> You are a quick drawing, straight shooting fool there Joe, not in a bad way of course.  Is that Harpo Marx?


Yes. It's Harpo. Courtesy of Little Bear. Only he didn't know that Harpo was my favorite.


rapidray said:


> loved the video. it was great to see it being done! I liked it.


Thanks, Ray. It's a lot of fun.


----------

